# Mule metabolism and supplements/drugs



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't answer your question but if you trust your vet go with that. As far as things you don't want to pester the vet about non stop then I would call the company directly and ask.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, like I said, I have multiple vets... and get multiple answers. This is why I'm asking actual mule owners for their experiences.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I dose my mules by weight exactly the same way I dose my horses. I do know that it takes more tranquilizer on a mule (in most cases) than it does for a horse. I don't know why but I have seen it.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

wbwks said:


> I dose my mules by weight exactly the same way I dose my horses. I do know that it takes more tranquilizer on a mule (in most cases) than it does for a horse. I don't know why but I have seen it.


Thanks. Do you notice if anything wears off faster (or slower) than it does with your horses?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

a friend with mules tries not to tranq them unless she has to. For some reason, some mules are very sensitive to anesthetic and tranquilizers, and there's a fine line between 'enough to get the job done' and 'dead mule.' Some need more than a horse of the same weight, and some far less.


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

SilverMaple said:


> a friend with mules tries not to tranq them unless she has to. For some reason, some mules are very sensitive to anesthetic and tranquilizers, and there's a fine line between 'enough to get the job done' and 'dead mule.' Some need more than a horse of the same weight, and some far less.


And, apparently, some change. When our mini mules were babies, a full dose by weight didn't even phase them. Two years later, the same 'by weight' dosage has a far greater effect, but they can still fight through it if they choose to (we use dormodesan gel.) Our vets are very careful when sedating for procedures, this is probably why.


----------

